# Leak in the wall by shower



## pcp (Aug 3, 2009)

We have a one-piece shower unit in our master bath.  Noticed that the wall between where the shower head comes out of the wall and and the top of our shower unit is soggy.  Did not use the shower for several days.  Wall dried out and after two or three showers it was soggy again.

The master bedroom closet is on the other side of the shower.  There are no water marks any where on the closet side of this wall.

What's the best way to proceed and figure out where the leak is coming from.


----------



## majakdragon (Aug 3, 2009)

Just a guess but, if there is a cover against the shower wall where the pipe for the showerhead goes into the wall, pull it forward and use a flashlight to see if the joint is leaking. The shower arm screws into an elbow behind the wall and that may be where the leak is occuring. It could be spraying back towards the shower wall.


----------



## Redwood (Aug 4, 2009)

If you need to you can cut the hole around the shower arm a little bigger to see better. the escutcheon will cover quite a hole. Also make  sure that the shower head is not leaking back against the wall... It happens!


----------

